

What are your favorite music industry startups? - idheitmann

For everyone that's sick of Pandora never quite delivering what you want, what are some young companies doing exciting things for music consumers?<p>Everyone knows hypem.com; what about songza.fm? Any other suggestions of where to go to get a customized streaming experience?
======
wwortiz
I don't really know any of them but I use grooveshark, their radio seems to
work pretty well if you want a pandora like experience.

Thesixtyone was great until they decided to mess everything up.

------
adrianwaj
try <http://musicanchor.com> (YouTube interface)

<http://www.shuffler.fm> (Music blog interface)

<http://www.playlistnow.fm> (jukebox)

<http://www.muziic.com/> (YouTube interface)

